# Vaping-friendly guesthouse in CT



## Hooked (2/6/18)

@RenaldoRheeder just in case this interests you on your travels, or any other peeps who need to come to Cape Town. @Silver?

I've booked into Lotz of Joy guesthouse in Panorama for Monday night, as one of my furrkids has to go for an op. at the Panorama Veterinary Clinic & Specialist Centre.

Just by the way, the guesthouse is also near the Panorama MediClinic - for humans.

One of the first things that I asked was whether vaping is allowed in the rooms and the answer was a resounding "Yes". That's all that I need to know! I've never stayed there before but it looks very good from the website. Once I'm there, or when I return home with my patient, I'll post feedback.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (2/6/18)

Thanks @Hooked 

Wishing you all the best for the op for your furrkid. Hope it goes well

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/6/18)

Good luck @Hooked , hope everything goes smoothly for you and your fur Kid! And great to know of an establishment that has seen the light.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (13/6/18)

As promised, here's my review. EDIT: @RenaldoRheeder 

*Guesthouse: Lotz of Joy*

From the time that I made the booking directly with Angelique, the manager, I was impressed by the warmth and friendliness. I was also glad that I could phone and book directly, instead of going through a third party.

The guesthouse is in a convenient location - just a few minutes from Tygervalley and Panorama Veterinary Clinic, close to Panorama Med-Clinic (I didn't go there so I'm not sure time-wise) and jsut 15 minutes from Brackenfell.
You are welcome to vape in your room  and in the garden, but not in the public areas inside. Fair enough. Thank you, Angelique, for being intelligent enough to allow vaping. 

Whether you're going to be there for one night only or for an extended stay, you will be most comfortable and well looked after. My room was really spacious, with two single beds, en-suite bathroom (toiletries supplied) and a small TV. I think the TV could be bigger.




I had an upstairs room - up a steep staircase. I forgot to take a pic, but I will do so next time I'm there. If you have difficulty with stairs the two upstairs rooms are definitely not for you, so make sure that you book a room downstairs.





See the cupboard in the above pic? Now this is what the cupboard looks like inside.




A concealed kitchenette! How clever is that! Coffee, tea and milk are supplied and for cooking it has all the basics. Crockery and cutlery are issued on request only (apparently due to theft by guests). If you were cooking up a storm, this is how it looks from the bedroom side, so there is some separation.




It's compact and convenient for those who might be there for a long-term stay and wish to do their own catering. I was there for one night only and my dinner plans were cancelled, so I ordered Ocean Basket take-aways via Mr. D. It was delivered within half an hour. I decided to eat in the garden and Theresa, the general assistant, did everything she could to make sure that I was comfortable outside, even bringing a cushion for me to sit on so that I wouldn't be cold.




The rates include bed and breakfast. Theresa asks you the night before what time you would like to have breakfast. There's no breakfast menu, instead Theresa asks what you would like. I enjoyed that - it felt so homely! I ordered a mushroom and macon omelette. They have macon only so that it's suitable for guests who require Halaal. 

Breakfast is served in a communal diningroom. I don't like that at all, so I had breakfast in the garden. However, there was no need as no-one else arrived for breakfast. 




Free, unlimited Wi-fi is available throughout the guesthouse.

Thank you Angelique and Theresa for my comfortable, homely, happy stay. I'll see you again in 3 month's time when my doggie has to undergo another op. 

CONTACT DETAILS
Tel: (+27) 21 930 0180
Fax: (+27) 86 619 8819
Cell: (+27) 81 369 0711 / (+27) 82 483 9420
Manager: Angelique Visser

Physical Address:
70 Panorama Road
Panorama
7500

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (13/6/18)

Wow, that's an excellent review @Hooked !!
Wish I could read more reviews like that about various guest houses in the Cape!
So informative
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

